# How fast they do grow. Pic from 2 months ago and from today



## FishyCass (Sep 28, 2010)

This is my fish on *February 17, 2011*












And this is him again today on* April 17, 2011*



















They do grow fast!! I find he is growing a lot faster too depending on how much I feed him. He is such a character, I love him.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow! That was some growth spurt! XD
He looks great, what an adorable guy. ^^


----------



## FishyCass (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks, he's a doll. I love big VT's.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

lol...here is my HM over the past 2 1/2 months!


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

lilchiwolf said:


> lol...here is my HM over the past 2 1/2 months!


Can I just say your siggy made me lol.. cuz u say u have 13 loves of ur lifes, but then say if u subtract ur bf that u have 11. so he is -2 loves? haha might wanna update ur numbers


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

bamsuddenimpact said:


> Can I just say your siggy made me lol.. cuz u say u have 13 loves of ur lifes, but then say if u subtract ur bf that u have 11. so he is -2 loves? haha might wanna update ur numbers


OMG!  XD...thanks, will do!


----------

